# ABT's q-view



## meat-man (Aug 3, 2008)

Well after reading all the post on ABT's I finally made some. I took out all the seeds and all the viens. I used minced ham , onion, sausage, wrapped them in bacon and the I sprinkled some cheese over the top of them.

I keep them in the smoker for about 2 -2 and 1/2 hrs. They got a good amount of heat, but it's nothing some cold budweiser won't fix 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Man I love these things can't belive I haven't tried these before


----------



## desertlites (Aug 3, 2008)

yumm there looking good.great job


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks like some good grub to be had by all. Nice snacks!


----------



## monty (Aug 3, 2008)

I hereby proclaim you habitually hooked on ABT's! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great work!

Cheers!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 4, 2008)

They are great. And your ingredients sound yummy.


----------



## meat-man (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi my name is Matt " Hello Matt" and I am addicted to ABT's


----------

